# Gotta love TJMaxx



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I got a Mauviel copper saute pan there for $12 last night. Gotta love it 

Kuan


----------



## semperchef (May 28, 2003)

Hey Kuan, congratulations!

By the way, why is that particular brand so good? I have to confess I have never heard of them and I am looking to learn what makes them special. What can I say? I am behind the times! 

Laurie


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

It's neither better nor worse than any copper pan out there  It's about 2mm thick all around and the tin looks very nice on the inside. The handle is cast iron and the whole thing probably weighs about 20lbs.

I'm so happy, this qualifies as bargain of the year so far. 

Kuan


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

You got that right, Kuan! How big is the pan?

It pays to haunt stores like that. You never know what they'll get in. I like Tuesday Morning for the same reason.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I have a couple of Cuisinart Everyday Stainless pans I got cheap at Marshalls, TJMaxx's sibling.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

There is a place in town that is a clearance outlet for Costco. I got 6000 16# brown bags for $34.00. It is the size I order for my take-out. For home use I picked up a set of KitchenAid utensils- spoons, ice cream scoop, garlic press, wire whip, peeler and a pizza cutter that weighs enough to take a toe off if you dropped it-$20.00. The reason it was culled was because the spatula was cracked. A case of computer paper was $4.00. I picked up 14 red wine glasses-pretty decent ones for $12.00. The best find had to be the commercial Circulon cookware-14 pieces for $75.00. You never know from week to week what will show up. Its' like the best garage sale you have ever been to- everything is new. We have a TJMaxx and I saw an All Clad 2 qt sauce pan in there but I did'nt buy it. It had a dent in the bottom of it and I think they still wanted $25.00 for it. I bought a 1 qt nonstick lined stainless steel batter bowl for $5.00 that I'm pretty happy with.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Another place to hunt for nice cookware at discount prices is Tuesday Morning. I have several Cuisinart copper pots (copper outside, aluminum middle, stainless inside) from there at excellent prices.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Goodwill, I have found saute all clad for $3...innordinate amounts of china, Riedel burgundy glasses for 75 cents.
People donate grandmas stuff or shuck gifts and I end up with a new ice cream maker for $8. Too cool. 
It was silver trays last fall, they needed exstensive elbow grease but for $6 they could not be beat.....funny thing was I was on my way to a Department store to pick some up.
Last purchase was glass name plates 12 for $2.
Tuesday Morning is like a book store to me....way to dangerous to walk into, several hundred dollars later.....though the eqyptian glass ornaments look great in my whimsy room....and the napkins and Italian platters are super on the wall of my dining room.....


----------



## catciao (Jan 23, 2002)

Wow been away for awhile and checking in on all the posts. You guys are singing my song here. I frequent all these stores in various locations to see what new items they have in stock. I almost bought my AC through TJMaxx but their inventory is seconds as indicated by the "S" stamped on the underside of the handle. They have a relatively new sister store called Homegoods that has an even better selection of items but you have to buy it if you like it cuz it could be gone forever as these are not stock items. Goodwill Hunting....now there's something I haven't tried.


----------



## funkincubator (Aug 25, 2003)

TJMaxx, Ross, Marshalls are all great! Ever check out their cookbook selection? I assume they carry things that the big stores no longer carry, but a week after I bought a book at Williams Sonoma, I found the exact same book and a bunch of other ones at one of these stores.

kyle
:chef:


----------



## devildogchef2b (Aug 22, 2003)

Well this is a subject I can sink my teeth into. I have some great stories for all of you that shop Tuesday Morning, TJ Maxx, Marshalls, and wherever a good deal can be found. Myself I have bought many an item from the likes of those places. I have also gotten a deal or two at Sam's club, including my pride and joy, a beautiful set of Wustof Gran Prix chefs knives. I was working in a club in Texas and we got a pallet of them in at a baragin price compared to the Internet, and other knife retailers at $150. Cooking.com had them at 250 for a similar set with one knife difference. I eventually got that set for half of the 150 we got them in at. I've also bought an All Clad Stainless steel 8" Skillet for $20 from Bed Bath & Beyond as a promotional item. The guy who worked the area said the cookware manufacturers do that from time to time so people can try a peice out, and see if it is to their liking, and then they can come back for more later if so. I've also picked up a Calphalon peice at Tj Maxx for $25 and was the same pan as the All Clad. There are some super great deals out there if you look for them, and know what you're buying, and from the looks of the posts here we have some skilled shoppers in our midst. Tuesday is a good place to find good crystal, china, cookware, bakeware, and some choice small appliances from time to time. I bought a Williams-Sonoma cookbook there for a fraction of the original price. Without getting any more windy here, I will go, but am glad to find some others of my kind here. 

Jeff


----------

